# Are normal house light bulbs safe to use?



## LeopardTortLover (Apr 5, 2013)

Soon I'm expanding my indoor enclosure to double the size. Atm I have one 160 watt UV/heat/light bulb in an exo terra holder which bounces light downwards. This lights up my entire enclosure. But when I double its size it will only light up half of it.
I have another exo terra light holder that's obviously safe to be on long hours. I was just wondering, do I need to get another uv bulb or can I just use a normal house light bulb in the holder to light up the enclosure? Do these damage tort eyes?
Would a smaller wattage uv bulb be better? This would create another basking spot though and a higher electric bill.
Its for a leopard tort. Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Apr 5, 2013)

You can use a second incandescent house bulb, or you can use a florescent fixture and tube style bulb for lighting.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 5, 2013)

Because my tortoise always have outside time (real sunshine), I use quite a few regular 60 watt incandescent bulbs.


----------



## Guggie (Apr 5, 2013)

One thing to keep in mind. If the torts end up basking under the new light, and it's just a regular household bulb, they will not get any UV. I was just thinking about this today, as I need some more light in my new enclosures.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes, you can.

I use regular house bulbs. A 100 watt for basking and a 25 watt for additional lighting on the cool end of the tank. My tortoise is outside daily so i do nit provide artificial uv lighting inside.


----------



## tortoise007 (Apr 5, 2013)

I use a 60 watt incandescent bulb next to a uv light. that works great for me!


----------



## Minority1 (Apr 5, 2013)

100watt incandescent with UV linear bulb and daily visits to the yard.


----------



## ascott (Apr 5, 2013)

Reptiles can actually see uv rays...unlike us simple humans--- Fricken sweet huh


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: RE: Are normal house light bulbs safe to use?*



ascott said:


> Reptiles can actually see uv rays...unlike us simple humans--- Fricken sweet huh



Yes! I bet their world looks so cool 


I've read that this plays a role in how they see plants, too. It is why they can tell the difference between real pants to eat and fake ones as decorations in their enclosures.


----------



## Tom (Apr 5, 2013)

Mine try to eat fake plants indoors or out.


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Apr 5, 2013)

Awesome!! What do UV rays look like I wonder? I agree about if she starts to bask under a normal light bulb it won't be good. That's why I was just thinking of using a 40 watt energy saver so it won't produce much heat. Are clear bulbs safe to use or do they have to be tinted white? 
I'm just wondering why coil bulbs aren't safe but normal house ones are?
Anyway, seeing as mine can't get out much due to weather restrictions I might consider a smaller wattage UV bulb and just not tell the parents what it is


----------

